# Ajax und Formulare



## bandsite (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leudde,
Ich versuche mich gerade ein wenig in Ajax und habe das 30sec Tutorial zu verwendet einen Eindruck davon zu bekommen wie es fuktioniert.

Ich habe das soweit auch schon in mein Projekt integriert aber nun möchte ich etwas spezielles. Ich möchte ein Formular mit hilfe von Ajax abschicken und die Daten ohne "echten" reload der Seite auswerten können.

Ich habe versucht das  30sec. Script anzupassen aber ohne erfolg, ich denke das dafür soviele änderungen nötig sind das man es am besten "from the scratch" macht.

Könnt ihr mir vieleicht eine Quelle/Url oder Tutorials empfehlen die sich mit Ajax in verbindung mit Formularen auseinandersetzen? ..., ich finde leider "nur" einsteige und/oder sehr komplexe Ajax sachen im Netz.

Vieleicht kann mir auch jemand mit einem Denkanstoss oder einer groben erläuterung was zu tun ist auf die Sprünge helfen?


so versuche ich es im moment:

Ich habe die Funktionen des 30sec. Tutorials so belassen.

Das ist dir original SndReq() funtion:

```
function sndReq(action)
{
 http.open('get', 'ajaxresponder.php?action='+action);
 http.onreadystatechange = handleResponse;
 http.send(null);
}
```

In meiner Webseite habe ich ein Forumlar:

```
<form name="login" action="javascript:sndReq('formhandler')" method="post"> 
  Name: <input type="text" name="name" size="20"><br> 
  Kennwort: <input type="password" name="pwd" size="20"><br> 
  <input type="submit" value="Login"> 
</form>
```

Mit "javascript:sndReq('formhandler')" rufe ich die funktion auf, in der responsedatei steht folgendes:


```
if($_GET['action'] == 'formhandler')
{
 echo "content_inner|Name: ".$_POST['name'];
}
```

Das Problem ist, dass die $_POST[""] variablen nicht dort ankommen, was mache ich falsch? ..., mit GET funktioniert das auch nicht.

Ich danke euch herzlichst. BS


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juni 2006)

Naja...mal abgesehen davon, dass du eine GET-Request sendest

```
http.open('get', 'ajaxresponder.php?action='+action);
```

übergibst du ja auch nur die action, und sonst nichts weiter.

Hier mal ein keiner Codeschnipsel, wie das mit POST-Daten läuft:
http://www.devx.com/DevX/Tip/17500


----------

